
Radiation-contaminated areas in the United States - yannis
http://www.wissenskunst.ch/en/usa_2.htm
======
anon18
Scientific illustrator? Someone please tell me what is scientific about this
site. No mention of the actual amount of radiation that was released at TMI,
which was miniscule compared to normal background radiation that is present
all the time. Yeah, lets go find some bugs with spots, assume that the spots
are caused by radiation from a nuclear plant, and call it scientific. Get
educated people!!

~~~
yannis
She did quite a bit of work at Chernobyl as well. For 25 years she worked as a
scientific illustrator for the scientific department of the Natural History
Museum at the University of Zurich (she did illustrations of the effect of
X-rays on fruit fly experiments).

She tried to present the impact that low levels of radiation are having on the
occurrence of mutations within insect populations in her book.

Granted her site is not web 2.0 and the diagrams do not do justice to her
work, but this is no reason to be dismissive.

Are you aware of any studies that the radiation released did not have an
impact on the insect population?

------
jcl
Summary: A scientific illustrator collects deformed leaf bugs in areas with
increased radiation, especially around nuclear power plants. She illustrates
the deformities with watercolor.

